# My dog has started crying and whining at night



## Fairy (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi, I have a 1 year old cairn terrier/chihuahua cross called Tegan who we got when she was 5 months old as her owners had no time for her. She's been crated in the spare room since we got her, which she took to just fine. She usually slept from 11pm after her last pee, right through til about 8 wen she started crying to get out to pee/get fed etc. About 5 nights ago she started crying and howling in the night and I rushed in and let her out thinking something was wrong (she sounded like she was being killed) and she wouldn't settle the rest of the night. I figured she had a nightmare or something, cus there was nothing physically wrong with her, but I slept on the settee with her just incase. She was fine the next night, but the past 3 nights she wont settle at all, crying and howling to get out, even when I ignore her (she did it til 5am this morning) and I'm afraid the neighbours are gona go mad! (again)

Also shes house trained, but has just started peeing inside again, for no apparent reason!

We got a new jack russell puppy a few weeks ago thinking it would be good company for her, but we had to give him to my sister after a week cus she had him killed, shes not vicious, but she was too rough with him and kept pinning him down by the throat to the point where he was yelping his head off all day (wen we separated them, she bopped him on the head through the crate) and the neighbours went mental! I know she was just showing him shes boss, but the poor thing was terrified and my sis just ended up taking him, which I was gutted about cus we had him booked from he was born, but the noise wasn't worth the hassle from the neighbours (they have a new baby)

Also, we're getting a kitten in a few weeks (I wouldnt take it after they way she was with Jasper, but it's for my other half's birthday present), how do I go about introducing them to each other? We had guinea pigs and she thought they were great fun to try and get out of their cage (she wudnt hurt them, just tried to chase them abit) but Im afraid she might try to eat it or something!

*Jasper and Tegan*


----------

